# Cat keeps twitching and running



## Flibble (2 September 2013)

Very confused as to what is wrong with Tiggy. She came running in Saturday like she must have been stung. She kept going to her various Kipping sites settling down then getting up having a lick then twitching and running. 

Couldn't find anything so thought maybe she had picked up a flea or three. 

Applied her flea treatment to back of neck as she was about due but here we are on Monday and she is still doing it.

She isn't in pain or distress and she isn't biting at herself she just can't seem to settle.

I even got her comb out and combed her coat but nothing not even flea dirt. She is a DSH  so I would expect to see if she had anything on her.


----------



## pines of rome (2 September 2013)

One of mine does that, if a flea bites him, even though he has had flea treatment!


----------



## alsxx (3 September 2013)

Our female cat does this - every couple of days or so, she'll be wandering around (usually in the lounge) and start twitching and biting at a spot near her tail, and then runs off, might repeat the process, and then will settle down.

No fleas in our house - never any flea dirt, and other cat absolutely fine (who is siamese so easy to spot a flea!) - we treated for fleas when she first started doing it and it made no difference, no idea why she does it though.


----------



## Flibble (3 September 2013)

Yes that just about describes it. I have combed her well no flea dirt and doesn't seem as bad as she was so just monitoring it and she is becoming accustomed to Ms Fussypants picking her up and bottom inspecting just in case it's a nether regions issue.


----------



## RLS (3 September 2013)

"she is becoming accustomed to Ms Fussypants picking her up and bottom inspecting just in case it's a nether regions issue. "

awh....poor kitty, that's not very dignified!


----------



## missmatch (3 September 2013)

Have you checked for ear mites?


----------

